# Milan: la Uefa ha detto no al Settlment Agreement



## Moffus98 (22 Maggio 2018)

*Comunicato ufficiale UEFA: La camera di investigazione dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club UEFA (CFCB) ha deciso di rinviare l’AC Milan alla camera giudicante del CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).

Dopo un attento esame di tutta la documentazione e delle spiegazioni fornite dalla società, la camera di investigazione ritiene che le circostanze del caso non consentano la conclusione di un settlement agreement.

Nello specifico, la camera di investigazione è del parere che permangano ancora incertezze sul rifinanziamento del prestito e sul rimborso delle obbligazioni da effettuare entro ottobre 2018.

La camera giudicante prenderà una decisione in merito a tempo debito.

Durante il mese di giugno, la camera di investigazione comunicherà eventuali altre decisioni in merito al monitoraggio delle società sotto indagine o che hanno concluso un settlement agreement.


**La reazione della società, secondo Sky* -) http://www.milanworld.net/di-stefano...ml#post1542266


Secondo quanto riferito da *Sky Sport*, a breve arriverà la risposta dell'Uefa e le ultime notizie non sono positive. Infatti l'Uefa sembra intenzionata a non concedere il Settlment Agreement, dunque il Milan verrà rinviato a giudizio e dopo giudicato. A rischio anche la partecipazione alle prossime coppe europee.

Bellinazzo: disastro Milan. La UEFA lo manda al processo davanti ai giudici contabili dell'UEFA, adesso l'esclusione dalle Coppe è una possibilità concreta. Troppi i dubbi sul rifinanziamento ancora non avvenuto e sull'equilibrio dei conti del Milan.

Anche la Gazzetta dello Sport conferma le ultime notizie: Milan rinviato a giudizio. Si rischia la partecipazione alle coppe europee.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferito da *Sky Sport*, a breve arriverà la risposta dell'Uefa e le ultime notizie non sono positive. Infatti l'Uefa sembra intenzionata a non concedere il Settlment Agreement, dunque il Milan verrà rinviato a giudizio e dopo giudicato. A rischio anche la partecipazione alle prossime coppe europee.



Finita. Chiudere baracca.


----------



## danjr (22 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferito da *Sky Sport*, a breve arriverà la risposta dell'Uefa e le ultime notizie non sono positive. Infatti l'Uefa sembra intenzionata a non concedere il Settlment Agreement, dunque il Milan verrà rinviato a giudizio e dopo giudicato. A rischio anche la partecipazione alle prossime coppe europee.


Bene così. Spero anche in un blocco del mercato (in modo da non sperperare soldi a caso) e poi sotto con una proprietà seria.


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferito da *Sky Sport*, a breve arriverà la risposta dell'Uefa e le ultime notizie non sono positive. Infatti l'Uefa sembra intenzionata a non concedere il Settlment Agreement, dunque il Milan verrà rinviato a giudizio e dopo giudicato. A rischio anche la partecipazione alle prossime coppe europee.



*Bellinazzo: disastro Milan. La UEFA lo manda al processo davanti ai giudici contabili dell'UEFA, adesso l'esclusione dalle Coppe è una possibilità concreta. Troppi i dubbi sul rifinanziamento ancora non avvenuto e sull'equilibrio dei conti del Milan.*


----------



## carlocarlo (22 Maggio 2018)

nel caso ci sara il fuggi fuggi generale


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferito da *Sky Sport*, a breve arriverà la risposta dell'Uefa e le ultime notizie non sono positive. Infatti l'Uefa sembra intenzionata a non concedere il Settlment Agreement, dunque il Milan verrà rinviato a giudizio e dopo giudicato. A rischio anche la partecipazione alle prossime coppe europee.
> 
> Bellinazzo: disastro Milan. La UEFA lo manda al processo davanti ai giudici contabili dell'UEFA, adesso l'esclusione dalle Coppe è una possibilità concreta. Troppi i dubbi sul rifinanziamento ancora non avvenuto e sull'equilibrio dei conti del Milan.



.


----------



## Moffus98 (22 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: disastro Milan. La UEFA lo manda al processo davanti ai giudici contabili dell'UEFA, adesso l'esclusione dalle Coppe è una possibilità concreta. Troppi i dubbi sul rifinanziamento ancora non avvenuto e sull'equilibrio dei conti del Milan.*



Mamma mia ragazzi, disastro totale.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (22 Maggio 2018)

E`giunto il momento che si faccia chiarezza una volta per tutte.


----------



## danjr (22 Maggio 2018)

Non ne fate un dramma, uno scossone così può solo essere positivo


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Maggio 2018)




----------



## Moffus98 (22 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferito da *Sky Sport*, a breve arriverà la risposta dell'Uefa e le ultime notizie non sono positive. Infatti l'Uefa sembra intenzionata a non concedere il Settlment Agreement, dunque il Milan verrà rinviato a giudizio e dopo giudicato. A rischio anche la partecipazione alle prossime coppe europee.
> 
> Bellinazzo: disastro Milan. La UEFA lo manda al processo davanti ai giudici contabili dell'UEFA, adesso l'esclusione dalle Coppe è una possibilità concreta. Troppi i dubbi sul rifinanziamento ancora non avvenuto e sull'equilibrio dei conti del Milan.



*Anche la Gazzetta dello Sport conferma le ultime notizie: Milan rinviato a giudizio. Si rischia la partecipazione alle coppe europee.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2018)

Nessuno ha detto a quelli della Uefa che il progetto dura 3 anni?


----------



## luis4 (22 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferito da *Sky Sport*, a breve arriverà la risposta dell'Uefa e le ultime notizie non sono positive. Infatti l'Uefa sembra intenzionata a non concedere il Settlment Agreement, dunque il Milan verrà rinviato a giudizio e dopo giudicato. A rischio anche la partecipazione alle prossime coppe europee.
> 
> Bellinazzo: disastro Milan. La UEFA lo manda al processo davanti ai giudici contabili dell'UEFA, adesso l'esclusione dalle Coppe è una possibilità concreta. Troppi i dubbi sul rifinanziamento ancora non avvenuto e sull'equilibrio dei conti del Milan.



arriveranno anche le cavallette, sapevatelo.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Anche la Gazzetta dello Sport conferma le ultime notizie: Milan rinviato a giudizio. Si rischia la partecipazione alle coppe europee.*



tutte le testate ormai lo riportano.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Finita. Chiudere baracca.


Sai che sulla nuova società la pensiamo alla stessa maniera...
Ma se non concedono il S.A. per infrazioni commesse dalla vecchia proprietà lo ritengo un insulto alla ragione..
In pratica a chi naviga in acque agitate non viene data la possibilità di raggiungere la riva...deve affondare e basta...


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Sai che sulla nuova società la pensiamo alla stessa maniera...
> Ma se non concedono il S.A. per infrazioni commesse dalla vecchia proprietà lo ritengo un insulto alla ragione..
> In pratica a chi naviga in acque agitate non viene data la possibilità di raggiungere la riva...deve affondare e basta...



E' evidente che non è per quello, in ogni caso attendiamo l'ufficialità, e i comunicati, sperando possano chiarirci i motivi di questa scelta.


----------



## Djerry (22 Maggio 2018)

Comunque è vero che adesso siamo semplicemente "a giudizio", ma sul piano strettamente sostanziale non è che cambiano di colpo le possibili sanzioni, tanto più in assenza di precedenti.

Allo stato attuale cambia la modalità con cui verranno stabilite, e non c'è dubbio che la situazione sia critica, ma il vaglio delle possibilità resta lo stesso a livello teorico.

Certo passare dall'essere i primi a fare il voluntary agreement all'essere i primi a finire in questo stato col settlement negato è una discreta impresa da parte di Fassone.



Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Sai che sulla nuova società la pensiamo alla stessa maniera...
> Ma se non concedono il S.A. per infrazioni commesse dalla vecchia proprietà lo ritengo un insulto alla ragione..
> In pratica a chi naviga in acque agitate non viene data la possibilità di raggiungere la riva...deve affondare e basta...



Bastava che la nuova società desse certezze, invece della navigazione al buio che ci stanno appioppando.


----------



## danjr (22 Maggio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Sai che sulla nuova società la pensiamo alla stessa maniera...
> Ma se non concedono il S.A. per infrazioni commesse dalla vecchia proprietà lo ritengo un insulto alla ragione..
> In pratica a chi naviga in acque agitate non viene data la possibilità di raggiungere la riva...deve affondare e basta...


Le infrazioni sono sicuramente commesse dalla società precedente, visto che prendono in considerazione i tre anni precedenti. Tuttavia mi pare di capire che i dubbi riguardino la solidità finanziaria dell'attuale proprietà


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferito da *Sky Sport*, a breve arriverà la risposta dell'Uefa e le ultime notizie non sono positive. Infatti l'Uefa sembra intenzionata a non concedere il Settlment Agreement, dunque il Milan verrà rinviato a giudizio e dopo giudicato. A rischio anche la partecipazione alle prossime coppe europee.
> 
> Bellinazzo: disastro Milan. La UEFA lo manda al processo davanti ai giudici contabili dell'UEFA, adesso l'esclusione dalle Coppe è una possibilità concreta. Troppi i dubbi sul rifinanziamento ancora non avvenuto e sull'equilibrio dei conti del Milan.
> 
> Anche la Gazzetta dello Sport conferma le ultime notizie: Milan rinviato a giudizio. Si rischia la partecipazione alle coppe europee.



Onestamente non me l'aspettavo. Però può starci, visto come ci avevano trattato qualche mese fa. Il Milan è in pegno, dopo tutto.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E' evidente che non è per quello, in ogni caso attendiamo l'ufficialità, e i comunicati, sperando possano chiarirci i motivi di questa scelta.


Sono curioso di leggere le motivazioni per le quali veniamo trattati come degli appestati


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferito da *Sky Sport*, a breve arriverà la risposta dell'Uefa e le ultime notizie non sono positive. Infatti l'Uefa sembra intenzionata a non concedere il Settlment Agreement, dunque il Milan verrà rinviato a giudizio e dopo giudicato. A rischio anche la partecipazione alle prossime coppe europee.
> 
> Bellinazzo: disastro Milan. La UEFA lo manda al processo davanti ai giudici contabili dell'UEFA, adesso l'esclusione dalle Coppe è una possibilità concreta. Troppi i dubbi sul rifinanziamento ancora non avvenuto e sull'equilibrio dei conti del Milan.
> 
> Anche la Gazzetta dello Sport conferma le ultime notizie: Milan rinviato a giudizio. Si rischia la partecipazione alle coppe europee.



"E colpa delli giornalai!1!!!!".


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferito da *Sky Sport*, a breve arriverà la risposta dell'Uefa e le ultime notizie non sono positive. Infatti l'Uefa sembra intenzionata a non concedere il Settlment Agreement, dunque il Milan verrà rinviato a giudizio e dopo giudicato. A rischio anche la partecipazione alle prossime coppe europee.
> 
> Bellinazzo: disastro Milan. La UEFA lo manda al processo davanti ai giudici contabili dell'UEFA, adesso l'esclusione dalle Coppe è una possibilità concreta. Troppi i dubbi sul rifinanziamento ancora non avvenuto e sull'equilibrio dei conti del Milan.
> 
> Anche la Gazzetta dello Sport conferma le ultime notizie: Milan rinviato a giudizio. Si rischia la partecipazione alle coppe europee.



La Uefa ci aveva già messo in guardia con il Voluntary. Volevano avere informazioni su Yonghong Li. Non gli sono state date. E nemmeno il rifinanziamento è stato completato. Ecco il risultato.

Non c'è nessun complotto. E' ora di smetterla coi complotti.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferito da *Sky Sport*, a breve arriverà la risposta dell'Uefa e le ultime notizie non sono positive. Infatti l'Uefa sembra intenzionata a non concedere il Settlment Agreement, dunque il Milan verrà rinviato a giudizio e dopo giudicato. A rischio anche la partecipazione alle prossime coppe europee.
> 
> Bellinazzo: disastro Milan. La UEFA lo manda al processo davanti ai giudici contabili dell'UEFA, adesso l'esclusione dalle Coppe è una possibilità concreta. Troppi i dubbi sul rifinanziamento ancora non avvenuto e sull'equilibrio dei conti del Milan.
> 
> Anche la Gazzetta dello Sport conferma le ultime notizie: Milan rinviato a giudizio. Si rischia la partecipazione alle coppe europee.



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Maggio 2018)

*Comunicato ufficiale UEFA: La camera di investigazione dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club UEFA (CFCB) ha deciso di rinviare l’AC Milan alla camera giudicante del CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).

Dopo un attento esame di tutta la documentazione e delle spiegazioni fornite dalla società, la camera di investigazione ritiene che le circostanze del caso non consentano la conclusione di un settlement agreement.

Nello specifico, la camera di investigazione è del parere che permangano ancora incertezze sul rifinanziamento del prestito e sul rimborso delle obbligazioni da effettuare entro ottobre 2018.

La camera giudicante prenderà una decisione in merito a tempo debito.

Durante il mese di giugno, la camera di investigazione comunicherà eventuali altre decisioni in merito al monitoraggio delle società sotto indagine o che hanno concluso un settlement agreement.*


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Uefa ci aveva già messo in guardia con il Voluntary. Volevano avere informazioni su Yonghong Li. Non gli sono state date. E nemmeno il rifinanziamento è stato completato. Ecco il risultato.
> 
> Non c'è nessun complotto. E' ora di smetterla coi complotti.



maledetti...comunque è appena uscito il comunicato Uefa. Mazzata clamorosa.


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferito da *Sky Sport*, a breve arriverà la risposta dell'Uefa e le ultime notizie non sono positive. Infatti l'Uefa sembra intenzionata a non concedere il Settlment Agreement, dunque il Milan verrà rinviato a giudizio e dopo giudicato. A rischio anche la partecipazione alle prossime coppe europee.
> 
> Bellinazzo: disastro Milan. La UEFA lo manda al processo davanti ai giudici contabili dell'UEFA, adesso l'esclusione dalle Coppe è una possibilità concreta. Troppi i dubbi sul rifinanziamento ancora non avvenuto e sull'equilibrio dei conti del Milan.
> 
> Anche la Gazzetta dello Sport conferma le ultime notizie: Milan rinviato a giudizio. Si rischia la partecipazione alle coppe europee.



Non si può andare così. Meritiamo rispetto come tifosi. Basta prese in giro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2018)

Se ci escludono dalle coppe è la fine del Milan.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Maggio 2018)

cmq la gazza nell'articolo riporta 3 motivi per i quali ci hanno bocciato di nuovo...e sono tutti e 3 riguardanti la NUOVA proprietà


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferito da *Sky Sport*, a breve arriverà la risposta dell'Uefa e le ultime notizie non sono positive. Infatti l'Uefa sembra intenzionata a non concedere il Settlment Agreement, dunque il Milan verrà rinviato a giudizio e dopo giudicato. A rischio anche la partecipazione alle prossime coppe europee.
> 
> Bellinazzo: disastro Milan. La UEFA lo manda al processo davanti ai giudici contabili dell'UEFA, adesso l'esclusione dalle Coppe è una possibilità concreta. Troppi i dubbi sul rifinanziamento ancora non avvenuto e sull'equilibrio dei conti del Milan.
> 
> Anche la Gazzetta dello Sport conferma le ultime notizie: Milan rinviato a giudizio. Si rischia la partecipazione alle coppe europee.



*Gazzetta dello Sport: I tempi non potranno essere lunghi perché vanno rispettate le scadenze per le iscrizioni alle coppe. Fiorentina e Atalanta in attesa. L’ultimo desiderio dell’Uefa è quello di escludere dalle coppe una squadra come il Milan, ma con il piano arrivato a Nyon non si potevano strappare condizioni migliori*


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale UEFA: La camera di investigazione dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club UEFA (CFCB) ha deciso di rinviare l’AC Milan alla camera giudicante del CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> Dopo un attento esame di tutta la documentazione e delle spiegazioni fornite dalla società, la camera di investigazione ritiene che le circostanze del caso non consentano la conclusione di un settlement agreement.
> 
> ...



Come volevasi dimostrare, il problema è la società fake.


----------



## bmb (22 Maggio 2018)

Accanimento.


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2018)

Assurdo non c'è una cosa che è andata nel verso giusto quest'anno... è ora che si faccia chiarezza su società e soprattutto è ora che si prenda gente con i maroni quadrati altro che apacf show e menate varie


----------



## danjr (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Uefa ci aveva già messo in guardia con il Voluntary. Volevano avere informazioni su Yonghong Li. Non gli sono state date. E nemmeno il rifinanziamento è stato completato. Ecco il risultato.
> 
> Non c'è nessun complotto. E' ora di smetterla coi complotti.


Io infatti sono felice. Solo uno stupido può pensare che la UEFA preferisca la Fiorentina e l'Atalanta in Europa; vuol dire che le cose devono essere chiarite una volta per tutte... che Elliot faccia da garante al Milan non gliene frega niente a nessuno, o entra in società o resta in riva al fiume ad attendere il cadavere.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale UEFA: La camera di investigazione dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club UEFA (CFCB) ha deciso di rinviare l’AC Milan alla camera giudicante del CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> Dopo un attento esame di tutta la documentazione e delle spiegazioni fornite dalla società, la camera di investigazione ritiene che le circostanze del caso non consentano la conclusione di un settlement agreement.
> 
> ...



Prima il Voluntary agreement sfumato, ora il Settlement agreement... 

Fassone, che vogliamo fare?


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Prima il Voluntary agreement sfumato, ora il Settlement agreement...
> 
> Fassone, che vogliamo fare?



ma che deve fare? si deve dimettere!!!!


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Comunque è vero che adesso siamo semplicemente "a giudizio", ma sul piano strettamente sostanziale non è che cambiano di colpo le possibili sanzioni, tanto più in assenza di precedenti.
> 
> Allo stato attuale cambia la modalità con cui verranno stabilite, e non c'è dubbio che la situazione sia critica, ma il vaglio delle possibilità resta lo stesso a livello teorico.
> 
> ...




Djerry, quello che ora si rischia è qualcosa di grosso. Non sono più normali sanzioni e neanche sanzioni forti. 
Qui ora l'ipotesi più probabile è l'esclusione dalle coppe e/o il blocco del mercato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Maggio 2018)

Voglio vedere se Fracassone é ancora fiducioso dopo oggi. Andassero tutti a zappare


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Maggio 2018)

Chi è il responsabile numero 1 della società fake?berlusconi
Chi ha fatto da garante per il prestito di elliot?queste sono le domande..capire perche berlusconi abbia venduto a un totale sconosciuto e quanto sia coinvolto in tutto questo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Prima il Voluntary agreement sfumato, ora il Settlement agreement...
> 
> Fassone, che vogliamo fare?



Dimentichi il rifinanziamento. Secondo fassone saremmo riusciti a chiudere con grande anticipo sulla scadenza e invece siamo qui a poco più di 4 mesi dalla scadenza e ancora nulla.
Fuori dalle palle sta gente il prima possibile


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare, il problema è la società fake.



Detto e ridetto.
Il regolamento dell'UEFA è quello. 

Per loro la continuità aziendale è un fattore cruciale, e subito dopo vengono le garanzie di solidità del proprietario.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale UEFA: La camera di investigazione dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club UEFA (CFCB) ha deciso di rinviare l’AC Milan alla camera giudicante del CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> Dopo un attento esame di tutta la documentazione e delle spiegazioni fornite dalla società, la camera di investigazione ritiene che le circostanze del caso non consentano la conclusione di un settlement agreement.
> 
> ...



Beh spero che a sto punto Fassone diva che alle coppe ci rinunciamo, se le giochino loro


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale UEFA: La camera di investigazione dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club UEFA (CFCB) ha deciso di rinviare l’AC Milan alla camera giudicante del CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> Dopo un attento esame di tutta la documentazione e delle spiegazioni fornite dalla società, la camera di investigazione ritiene che le circostanze del caso non consentano la conclusione di un settlement agreement.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Chi è il responsabile numero 1 della società fake?berlusconi
> Chi ha fatto da garante per il prestito di elliot?queste sono le domande..capire perche berlusconi abbia venduto a un totale sconosciuto e quanto sia coinvolto in tutto questo



Cosa c'è da capire? Berlusconi ha venduto a chi gli ha offerto di più. Che gli frega se poi questo sta con le pezze al culo. Tu venderesti la tua auto a chi ti offre più soldi o chi ti da garanzie di essere un bravo autista?


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma che deve fare? si deve dimettere!!!!



Lui è un pezzo dell'ingranaggio, la vera colpa è qualcun altro, ma comunque è vero, che abbia la decenza di dimettersi. Ogni volta che parla succede sempre il contrario poco tempo dopo, e siccome io non credo che porti iella penso che lui menta sapendo di mentire per poter fare la vittima subito dopo.


----------



## Pampu7 (22 Maggio 2018)

Finalmente una buona notizia, ciao duo comico.
Benvenuto Elliott


----------



## Djerry (22 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Djerry, quello che ora si rischia è qualcosa di grosso. Non sono più normali sanzioni e neanche sanzioni forti.
> Qui ora l'ipotesi più probabile è l'esclusione dalle coppe e/o il blocco del mercato.



Non c'è dubbio che la situazione sia critica, però appunto non ci sono precedenti in merito e sul piano strettamente formale la differenza tra la camera di investigazione ed il settlement è un po' come quella tra il rinvio a giudizio ed il patteggiamento.

Ci sono processi, per capirci, che arrivano ad una sentenza anche meno gravosa del patteggiamento inizialmente previsto.

Concordo che non sarà così purtroppo, specie perché mentre una difesa può produrre le proprie linee difensiva, qui Fassone è letteralmente spalle al muro ed allo sbaraglio e non vedo cos'altro possa portare all'attenzione della UEFA.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Maggio 2018)

Sono davvero sorpreso.

Bene, adesso è ora di fare chiarezza.
Se chiarezza non sarà nemmeno davanti ad una situazione del genere, si cambi società.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Maggio 2018)

Il problema e’ Il rifinanziamento
Meno male che elliot dove fare da garante


----------



## Roccoro (22 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale UEFA: La camera di investigazione dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club UEFA (CFCB) ha deciso di rinviare l’AC Milan alla camera giudicante del CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> Dopo un attento esame di tutta la documentazione e delle spiegazioni fornite dalla società, la camera di investigazione ritiene che le circostanze del caso non consentano la conclusione di un settlement agreement.
> 
> ...



l'Inter con 600 milioni di euro tutto ok, noi invece dobbiamo soffrire tutto questo perché alcuni in Europa non ci vogliono! Spero che la UEFA ha fatto ciò solo perché fassone disse che entro metà giugno ci sarà rifinanziamento e che quindi hanno soltanto voluto rinviare il giudizio per questo


----------



## __king george__ (22 Maggio 2018)

tranqui ora alla camera giudicante Fassone porterà i piani di guadagno di MilanChina e tutto si risolverà....


----------



## mandraghe (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale UEFA: La camera di investigazione dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club UEFA (CFCB) ha deciso di rinviare l’AC Milan alla camera giudicante del CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> Dopo un attento esame di tutta la documentazione e delle spiegazioni fornite dalla società, la camera di investigazione ritiene che le circostanze del caso non consentano la conclusione di un settlement agreement.
> 
> ...




CVD: la vecchia proprietà c'entra poco. 

La colpa del demone di Arcore è quella di aver pensato solo ai suoi interessi, vendendo a degli avventurieri e fregandosene dei tifosi. Qui si sta la grossa colpa di Berlusconi.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale UEFA: La camera di investigazione dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club UEFA (CFCB) ha deciso di rinviare l’AC Milan alla camera giudicante del CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> Dopo un attento esame di tutta la documentazione e delle spiegazioni fornite dalla società, la camera di investigazione ritiene che le circostanze del caso non consentano la conclusione di un settlement agreement.
> 
> ...



Comunque dite quello che volete, ma o cambiamo sta benedetta società farlocca, o non se ne esce più. Abbiamo bisogno di una proprietà vera, solida e competente. Via sti mentecatti che ci stanno affossando, via tutto questo fumo che ci buttano, basta con sta menata dei cinesi, governo cinese, e chi più ne ha più ne metta. 
Non meritiamo tutto questo.


----------



## uolfetto (22 Maggio 2018)

questa è una bella botta. se quelle sono le motivazioni ufficiali non dovevamo arrivare a questo punto. la questione del rifinanziamento di ottobre 2018 doveva essere risolta prima di questa scadenza con l'uefa. fassone non può fare finta di cadere dalle nuvole, sicuramente era stato avvisato.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Cosa c'è da capire? Berlusconi ha venduto a chi gli ha offerto di più. Che gli frega se poi questo sta con le pezze al culo. Tu venderesti la tua auto a chi ti offre più soldi o chi ti da garanzie di essere un bravo autista?



Si e secondo te berlusconi non centra niente in tutto ció?
Dopo averci già provato una volta con mister bee
Ormai a me sembra palese
Beati voi che credete che elliot presti soldi a un totale sconosciuto


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Maggio 2018)

Immagino che adesso Fassone chiederà ai giornalisti amici di scaricare tutte le colpe su Galliani.

E poi potrà fare il martire osteggiato dai poteri forti. Tra l'altro ha anche la scusa per non fare il mercato, e giustificare la prossima stagione fallimentare.


----------



## luis4 (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale UEFA: La camera di investigazione dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club UEFA (CFCB) ha deciso di rinviare l’AC Milan alla camera giudicante del CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> Dopo un attento esame di tutta la documentazione e delle spiegazioni fornite dalla società, la camera di investigazione ritiene che le circostanze del caso non consentano la conclusione di un settlement agreement.
> 
> ...



Se cosi è dispiace, ma è arrivato il momento che Li si faccia da parte.


----------



## Mic (22 Maggio 2018)

La mia più grande paura è proprio che Fassone si dimetta, lì veramente sarebbe come per il Parma.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Maggio 2018)

Eh ma il FPF è la scusa di chi non vuole spendere....


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Maggio 2018)

Si ma datevi una calmata
Vediamo che sanzione ci danno
Magari una multa+limitazione della rosa in el.

Calma.


----------



## luis4 (22 Maggio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Immagino che adesso Fassone chiederà ai giornalisti amici di scaricare tutte le colpe su Galliani.
> 
> E poi potrà fare il martire osteggiato dai poteri forti. Tra l'altro ha anche la scusa per non fare il mercato, e giustificare la prossima stagione fallimentare.



immagino che il nano maledetto a brevissimo dirà "ho ceduto al miglior acquirente possibile, state tranquilli"


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Maggio 2018)

In pratica Mirabelli e Fassone hanno dato il colpo di grazia al Milan.

Pensavo che il peggiore sarebbe stato Mirabelli invece Fassone è da thriller.

Spero nelle dimissioni entro stasera, deve farsi da parte, pagliaccio ciarlatano e buffone.

"Il Milan ha un futuro florido"
"Non ci sono problemi per il rifinanziamento"
"Abbiamo 4/5 offerte per il rifinanziamento"
"Porteremo il Milan ai vertici mondiali"
"I profili per la punta sono Aubameyang, Aguero, Benzema".


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

Disastro.

Che Fassone si dimetta immediatamente e che si vergognino profondamente tutti.


----------



## Albijol (22 Maggio 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Chi è il responsabile numero 1 della società fake?berlusconi
> Chi ha fatto da garante per il prestito di elliot?queste sono le domande..capire perche berlusconi abbia venduto a un totale sconosciuto e quanto sia coinvolto in tutto questo



perché gli sono arrivati i soldi che chiedeva...figurati stava per venderci al truffatore Mr. Bee


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> In pratica Mirabelli e Fassone hanno dato il colpo di grazia al Milan.
> 
> Pensavo che il peggiore sarebbe stato Mirabelli invece Fassone è da thriller.
> 
> ...



Dimentichi la fiducia per il VA e poi per il SA


----------



## Cataldinho (22 Maggio 2018)

che tristezza, a me viene in mente sta scena di "The Walf of Wall Street"


----------



## uolfetto (22 Maggio 2018)

per una multa e limitazione della rosa avrebbero accettato il settlement agreement. se ce lo hanno bocciato e ci mandano in camera di giudizio è perchè ci saranno sanzioni più gravi. quindi esclusione dalle coppe sicura almeno secondo me.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale UEFA: La camera di investigazione dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club UEFA (CFCB) ha deciso di rinviare l’AC Milan alla camera giudicante del CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> Dopo un attento esame di tutta la documentazione e delle spiegazioni fornite dalla società, la camera di investigazione ritiene che le circostanze del caso non consentano la conclusione di un settlement agreement.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Pampu7 (22 Maggio 2018)

E dopo il fallimento di Mirabelli quello di Fassone ma alla curva van bene sti due


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Maggio 2018)

Comunque fassone si è presentato con Singer come garante.
Quindi questi fenomeni della Uefa considerano singer non solvibile
Va bini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale UEFA: La camera di investigazione dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club UEFA (CFCB) ha deciso di rinviare l’AC Milan alla camera giudicante del CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> Dopo un attento esame di tutta la documentazione e delle spiegazioni fornite dalla società, la camera di investigazione ritiene che le circostanze del caso non consentano la conclusione di un settlement agreement.
> 
> ...



Rivolgo sempre le mie preghiere ad Al Maktoum o a qualcun altro con harem e cammello.

Qui la situazione sta diventando gravissima.


----------



## Djerry (22 Maggio 2018)

Con 230 milioni impegnati in nuovi ammortamenti, ed almeno circa 180 milioni finanziariamente "liquidi" già versati in casse altrui in una sola estate, sorvolando pure sulla questione ingaggi, la responsabilità di qualsiasi eventuale break even mancato è solo ed unicamente riferibile alla nuova società.

Sapevamo tutti che ogni cosa che facevamo era pionieristica e che primi nella storia percorrevamo una strada mai inesplorata da altri, come d'altronde dimostrato dallo stesso voluntary agremeent sbandierato da Fassone e mai ottenuto da altri.

E quando vai all-in senza un poker in mano devi mettere in conto che l'avversario ti venga a vedere le carte.


----------



## Pitermilanista (22 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale UEFA: La camera di investigazione dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club UEFA (CFCB) ha deciso di rinviare l’AC Milan alla camera giudicante del CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> Dopo un attento esame di tutta la documentazione e delle spiegazioni fornite dalla società, la camera di investigazione ritiene che le circostanze del caso non consentano la conclusione di un settlement agreement.
> 
> ...



Rossi di vergogna davanti all'Europa, ma la miglior notizia possibile. Era un passo necessario per far terminare questa pantomima. Spero il passaggio ad Elliott e poi ad una proprietà seria (non ho scritto "ricca", mi basta sia seria) sia il più rapido possibile. Se invece si avverasse ciò che temevo mesi fa (recompra del club da parte del demonio a due lire), semplicemente abbandonerò questa passione.

P.S. mi fa ridere chi qua sopra e suo social media sta scrivendo di accanimento da parte dell'Uefa nei nostri confronti. Gombloddo! 
La UEFA è l'unico organo, assolutamente l'unico, che abbia tutelato questo club e i suoi tifosi nell'ultimo anno! Altri hanno chiuso tre occhi, lasciando che questo scempio avesse luogo. Sveglia, sveglia, avete il campanaccio al collo, o che?


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Comunque fassone si è presentato con Singer come garante.
> Quindi questi fenomeni della Uefa considerano singer non solvibile
> Va bini



ma davvero credi a ste caxxate? ma quale garante dai.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> per una multa e limitazione della rosa avrebbero accettato il settlement agreement. se ce lo hanno bocciato e ci mandano in camera di giudizio è perchè ci saranno sanzioni più gravi. quindi esclusione dalle coppe sicura almeno secondo me.



Infatti. Qui si rischia la fine del Milan. Chi ci viene in una squadra con questi problemi e che non farà le coppe?


----------



## luis4 (22 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Disastro.
> 
> Che Fassone si dimetta immediatamente e che si vergognino profondamente tutti.



berlusconi si deve dimettere altro che fassone.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Maggio 2018)

Comunque complimenti ai "tifosi" che hanno passato l'ultimo anno a vomitare insulti contro il povero 

Che dire...il fatto che una persona non dica "Mister Li è ricco sfondato, Fassone fenomeno, Mirabelli genio" non la rende automaticamente una povera ignorante in cerca di visibilità, che rosica per non meglio precisati motivi.


----------



## Gabry (22 Maggio 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> l'Inter con 600 milioni di euro tutto ok, noi invece dobbiamo soffrire tutto questo perché alcuni in Europa non ci vogliono! Spero che la UEFA ha fatto ciò solo perché fassone disse che entro metà giugno ci sarà rifinanziamento e che quindi hanno soltanto voluto rinviare il giudizio per questo



Le altre squadre possono avere anche un monte maggiore di debiti, ma hanno alle spalle proprietà che possono dare garanzie di solidità finanziaria. Evidentemente la nostra proprietà non è in grado di dare le garanzie richieste. Inutile gridare sempre al complotto se poi non sappiamo riconoscere che il problema relativo alla nostra società.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Comunque complimenti ai "tifosi" che hanno passato l'ultimo anno a vomitare insulti contro il povero
> 
> Che dire...il fatto che una persona non dica "Mister Li è ricco sfondato, Fassone fenomeno, Mirabelli genio" non la rende automaticamente una povera ignorante in cerca di visibilità, che rosica per non meglio precisati motivi.




Almeno questa crociata di protezione alla nuova società subirà un po' una smorzata.
Il fatto che prima ci fosse il demonio non significa che ora le cose debbano per forza essere fantastiche.



Qua la situazione è tragica e come detto dal comunicato UEFA il problema è proprio la nuova proprietà, c'è poco da stare a discutere.


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Maggio 2018)

Hanno venti giorni per rifinanziare sto .... di debito. Si svegliassero.


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> per una multa e limitazione della rosa avrebbero accettato il settlement agreement. se ce lo hanno bocciato e ci mandano in camera di giudizio è perchè ci saranno sanzioni più gravi. quindi esclusione dalle coppe sicura almeno secondo me.



La peggiore di tutte, e tutt'altro che improbabile:

-esclusione dalle coppe
-blocco del mercato in entrata
-obbligo di cedere qualcuno per il bene del bilancio


----------



## ScArsenal83 (22 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale UEFA: La camera di investigazione dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club UEFA (CFCB) ha deciso di rinviare l’AC Milan alla camera giudicante del CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> Dopo un attento esame di tutta la documentazione e delle spiegazioni fornite dalla società, la camera di investigazione ritiene che le circostanze del caso non consentano la conclusione di un settlement agreement.
> 
> ...



E niente, hanno una pattumiera al posto del cuore


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Hanno venti giorni per rifinanziare sto .... di debito. Si svegliassero.



ma quale rifinanziamento....qua devono vendere baracca e anche presto. Se no non ne usciamo più.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Uefa ci aveva già messo in guardia con il Voluntary. Volevano avere informazioni su Yonghong Li. Non gli sono state date. E nemmeno il rifinanziamento è stato completato. Ecco il risultato.
> 
> Non c'è nessun complotto. E' ora di smetterla coi complotti.




Amen. 

E' possibile che sia sempre colpa dei giornalisti? E' da mesi che ripetiamo che le cose vanno male e che dirigenza e proprietà son sempre stati vaghi sulla reale situazione del Milan, altro che trasparenza. 

Eh ma noi eravamo i disfattisti che vedevano solo nero. Ma bastava ragionare con la propria testa per vedere che dal Luglio scorso c'era stata una virata misteriosa e che da lì le cose erano cambiate.

Si è mai visto che una società si presenta di fronte alla UEFA con l'avallo del creditore principale? 

Si è mai vista una proprietà che tenta inutilmente da mesi di rifinanziare un debito-capestro e non ci riesce? 

Si è mai vista una proprietà che punta a crescere e salta un'intera sessione di mercato, giustificando tale cosa con una scusa imbarazzante che solo i gonzi potevano bersi?

Si è mai vista una cessione di un club avvenuta a rate e caparre?

Si è mai vista una proprietà più misteriosa e sfuggente della nostra?

Si è mai visto un AD che da mesi va in giro come un questuante a cercare un istituto bancario che subentri senza trovarlo?

Ma tutti gli istituti finanziari che gli hanno chiuso le porte in faccia erano stupidi o avevano visto cose non chiare?

Conclusione amara: come sempre qui su Milanworld ci avevamo visto giusto, PURTROPPO!


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale UEFA: La camera di investigazione dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club UEFA (CFCB) ha deciso di rinviare l’AC Milan alla camera giudicante del CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> Dopo un attento esame di tutta la documentazione e delle spiegazioni fornite dalla società, la camera di investigazione ritiene che le circostanze del caso non consentano la conclusione di un settlement agreement.
> 
> ...





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Hanno venti giorni per rifinanziare sto .... di debito. Si svegliassero.



Non l'abbiamo fatto finora, secondo me ci sono dei problemi in tal senso. Non se n'è più parlato.


----------



## Pampu7 (22 Maggio 2018)

Qua se ne vanno tutti e resta donnarumma ahahahhaah


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Amen.
> 
> E' possibile che sia sempre colpa dei giornalisti? E' da mesi che ripetiamo che le cose vanno male e che dirigenza e proprietà son sempre stati vaghi sulla reale situazione del Milan, altro che trasparenza.
> 
> ...



eh cose dette e ridette da un anno a questa parte...ma che ci vuoi fare.


----------



## Albijol (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma quale rifinanziamento....qua devono vendere baracca e anche presto. Se no non ne usciamo più.



speriamo in Elliott che si metta in moto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Qua se ne vanno tutti e resta donnarumma ahahahhaah


 

Bisogna buttarla sul ridere alla fine


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Uefa ci aveva già messo in guardia con il Voluntary. Volevano avere informazioni su Yonghong Li. Non gli sono state date. E nemmeno il rifinanziamento è stato completato. Ecco il risultato.
> 
> Non c'è nessun complotto. E' ora di smetterla coi complotti.




Esattamente.
Come spesso detto siamo in mano ad una roba ridicola, ovviamente per colpa del coso che c'era prima.

Ed il fatto che sia tutto così fumoso possibile che non vi faccia pensar male? con lui di mezzo? dopo che la UEFA ha chiaramente detto che si fida zero della nuova proprietà.

Dai ragazzi, siamo seri.


----------



## Davidoff (22 Maggio 2018)

Siamo definitivamente finiti. ********** Berlusconi, Li, Fassone, Mirabelli, avete distrutto una società gloriosa. Branco di inutili pezzenti.


----------



## Miracle1980 (22 Maggio 2018)

Sto guidando e rischio di schiantarmi...mi riassumete in due righe cosa sta succedendo... ***** il demonio!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Sto guidando e rischio di schiantarmi...mi riassumete in due righe cosa sta succedendo... ***** il demonio!



Semplicemente c'è il rischio reale di stare fuori dalle coppe


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Con 230 milioni impegnati in nuovi ammortamenti, ed almeno circa 180 milioni finanziariamente "liquidi" già versati in casse altrui in una sola estate, sorvolando pure sulla questione ingaggi, la responsabilità di qualsiasi eventuale break even mancato è solo ed unicamente riferibile alla nuova società.
> 
> Sapevamo tutti che ogni cosa che facevamo era pionieristica e che primi nella storia percorrevamo una strada mai inesplorata da altri, come d'altronde dimostrato dallo stesso voluntary agremeent sbandierato da Fassone e mai ottenuto da altri.
> 
> E quando vai all-in senza un poker in mano devi mettere in conto che l'avversario ti venga a vedere le carte.



L'oggetto del SA dovevano essere i bilanci del triennio precedente, perché quello prevedono le regole. Non il rifinanziamento e i bond, debiti da 350M compresi interessi peraltro garantiti da un pegno su un asset che vale un miliardo. Quindi abbondantemente coperti. 
Senza contare che il debitore principale ti ha garantito per iscritto la continuità aziendale. 
Va bene tutto, ma diciamo le cose come stanno perché altrimenti si distorce volutamente la realtà. 

*Semplicemente la UEFA non si fida a prescindere della nuova proprietà*. E questo è molto grave, perché così facendo demoliscono con le loro stesse mani il FPF, basando le loro decisioni su scelte squisitamente politiche che divergono da quanto previsto dai regolamenti da essi stessi scritti. 

Ormai non vale più nulla, il FPF possiamo considerarlo definitivamente una pagliacciata messa su per mantenere lo status quo. E ovviamente per offrire una scusa a quelle proprietà che non hanno voglia di investire un centesimo.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Sto guidando e rischio di schiantarmi...mi riassumete in due righe cosa sta succedendo... ***** il demonio!



Ci hanno negato il Settlement perchè abbiamo uno scaricatore di porto come proprietario e rischiamo fortemente sanzioni pesantissime come blocco del mercato ed esclusione dalle coppe.


----------



## CM Milan (22 Maggio 2018)

Condivido l'amarezza di tutti. Siamo una società finita... abbiamo una proprietà inesistente... non ho parole... vedere questa comunicazione dell'uefa mi ha lasciato senza parole...sono disgustato!!!


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

La cosa peggiore è che la prossima stagione è già buttata in vacca


----------



## Milanlove (22 Maggio 2018)

Per Mirabelli ormai solo un sordo cieco può dire che non abbia fallito.

Ora aspettiamo qualche giorno e finalmente anche per quest'uomo potremo dire che pure lui ha fallito.







Da un società di imbroglioni a inciucioni, siamo passati a una società di truffatori e falliti.

Che schifo! CHE SCHIFO!

Mi avessero detto 11 anni fa che saremmo finiti così, mi sarei messo a ridere per 3 giorni di fila.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'oggetto del SA dovevano essere i bilanci del triennio precedente, perché quello prevedono le regole. Non il rifinanziamento e i bond, debiti da 350M compresi interessi peraltro garantiti da un pegno su un asset che vale un miliardo. Quindi abbondantemente coperti.
> Senza contare che il debitore principale ti ha garantito per iscritto la continuità aziendale.
> Va bene tutto, ma diciamo le cose come stanno perché altrimenti si distorce volutamente la realtà.
> 
> ...



Ma ci sarà un motivo se non si fida della proprietà dai, come ci sarà un motivo se il Milan non ha presentato nulla di concreto riguardante Li.


E come ha detto Admin ci avevano avvertiti.


Mi pare di rivivere il periodo in cui si iniziava ad attaccare Galliani e c'era una grossa fetta di gente che lo difendeva a spada tratta.

La Uefa ci ha visto sporco e giustamente ci blocca.


----------



## Garrincha (22 Maggio 2018)

Ma che stanno dicendo? Ci sono tre o quattro proposte sul tavolo di Li che deve solo scegliere cit


Eh la macchina del fango 

Eh la cospirazione dell'Uefa 

Eh I giocatori che rifiutano il Milan perchè non offre sicurezze 

Tutte falsità cit


----------



## sballotello (22 Maggio 2018)

CM Milan ha scritto:


> Condivido l'amarezza di tutti. Siamo una società finita... abbiamo una proprietà inesistente... non ho parole... vedere questa comunicazione dell'uefa mi ha lasciato senza parole...sono disgustato!!!



Ringraziamo il presidente Berlusconi, spero faccia una morte lenta e dolorosa


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Milan è morto


----------



## leviatano (22 Maggio 2018)

vendere di nuovo la società, non li voglio più vedere sti dilettanti allo sbaraglio, vadano a lavorare nelle fantomatiche miniere di fosforo di Li, sempre se Li ha qualcosa oltre l'argenteria o gli yuan sotto al materasso.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'oggetto del SA dovevano essere i bilanci del triennio precedente, perché quello prevedono le regole. Non il rifinanziamento e i bond, debiti da 350M compresi interessi peraltro garantiti da un pegno su un asset che vale un miliardo. Quindi abbondantemente coperti.
> Senza contare che il debitore principale ti ha garantito per iscritto la continuità aziendale.
> Va bene tutto, ma diciamo le cose come stanno perché altrimenti si distorce volutamente la realtà.
> 
> ...



Il comunicato della Uefa parla chiaro, non ci sono certezze e garanzie sul rifinanziamento. Ergo Elliott non ha garantito nulla in sede Uefa per la continuità aziendale. Mi sembra palese.
Mi sa che è stata un'altra balla raccontata da Fassone e i suo amici.
La verità è che l'Uefa non ha ricevuto le adeguate garanzie di continuità aziendale, né da parte di Li né da parte di Elliott. 
E' scritto nel comunicato, si evince. 
Oltretutto cosa ancora più grave mettono in dubbio anche il rimborso delle obbligazioni, come se non c'è nessuna certezza.
Ma che garanzie può dare una proprietà fantasma? L'uefa ha tutto l'interesse di raccogliere il bacino di utenza del Milan, che è ENORME, sia in Europa League che in Champions, oltre al brand. Non c'è nessun complotto. Purtroppo dobbiamo entrare nell'ottica che non tutto quello che ci hanno detto corrisponde a verità. E' difficile da accettare, ma bisogna cominciare a capirlo.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Maggio 2018)

Non preoccutevi: domani Li vende le miniere di fosforo, la moglie, la credenza e l'unica giacca che ha e salderà i debiti e gliene avanza per prendere anche CR7!


----------



## Pampu7 (22 Maggio 2018)

Morata o Cavani? ah già c'è il blocco mercato e non andiamo in europa, vabbè immobile dai, ah no sempre il blocco c'è; belotti però è promesso da tempo ah ma anche lui non può venire? richiamiamo oduamadi


----------



## varvez (22 Maggio 2018)

Credo che l'unica organizzazione che ha interesse ad un Milan in Europa è proprio l'UEFA. Pertanto la nuova proprietà dovrà diventare vecchia quanto prima, a quale prezzo per noi tifosi lo scopriremo.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2018)

*La reazione della società, secondo Sky* -) http://www.milanworld.net/di-stefan...decisione-della-uefa-vt62698.html#post1542266


----------



## Djerry (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'oggetto del SA dovevano essere i bilanci del triennio precedente, perché quello prevedono le regole. Non il rifinanziamento e i bond, debiti da 350M compresi interessi peraltro garantiti da un pegno su un asset che vale un miliardo. Quindi abbondantemente coperti.
> Senza contare che il debitore principale ti ha garantito per iscritto la continuità aziendale.
> Va bene tutto, ma diciamo le cose come stanno perché altrimenti si distorce volutamente la realtà.
> 
> ...



Liberissimo, come tutti i tifosi rossoneri delusi, di trovare nella UEFA il responsabile e l'alibi a questa società. Ma il comunicato UEFA parla chiaro.

E tanto più a conoscenza della situazione pregressa dei bilanci si è voluti intraprendere, primi nella storia, una strada impervia che portava ad una casistica giuridica come il voluntary agreement che non aveva precedenti, investendo comunque cifre fuori portata contando sulla disponibilità della UEFA ad accogliere il piano finanziario ed il buco che si andava creando, invece di ripianare in prospettiva.

Piano finanziario che, come qualsiasi attento osservatore da mesi sosteneva, non poteva essere accolto a queste condizioni dagli organi UEFA, che anzi dal mio punto di vista per tempistiche e favori hanno concesso a Fassone ed alla società Milan, grazie anche al suo blasone, un margine di manovra enorme per dare un senso a ciò che dovevano presentare.

La UEFA non può e non deve fidarsi di questa proprietà e di certo è follia pensare che possa valere a qualcosa la garanzia di un debitore, ed arrivo al paradosso amaro da tifoso rossonero di sentirmi tutelato per una volta da un organo che prende una decisione del genere perché vuol dire che il sistema di controllo funziona e non è ammesso fare i furbetti col windsurf finanziario.
Il fatto che capiti a noi è incidentale nel quadro generale.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il comunicato della Uefa parla chiaro, non ci sono certezze e garanzie sul rifinanziamento. Ergo Elliott non ha garantito nulla in sede Uefa per la continuità aziendale. Mi sembra palese.
> Mi sa che è stata un'altra balla raccontata da Fassone e i suo amici.
> La verità è che l'Uefa non ha ricevuto le adeguate garanzie di continuità aziendale, né da parte di Li né da parte di Elliott.
> E' scritto nel comunicato, si evince.
> ...



Non si evince un bel nulla, che non sia stato presentato l'impegno scritto è una tua supposizione. 
Semplicemente la UEFA ha detto che non ci sono certezze sul rifinanziamento e sul rimborso dei bond. E questo è molto diverso e molto più generico. Sostanzialmente hanno ripetuto quanto già detto a dicembre sul VA. 
Non si fidano a prescindere. Non c'è molto altro da dire.


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il comunicato della Uefa parla chiaro, non ci sono certezze e garanzie sul rifinanziamento. Ergo Elliott non ha garantito nulla in sede Uefa per la continuità aziendale. Mi sembra palese.
> Mi sa che è stata un'altra balla raccontata da Fassone e i suo amici.
> La verità è che l'Uefa non ha ricevuto le adeguate garanzie di continuità aziendale, né da parte di Li né da parte di Elliott.
> E' scritto nel comunicato, si evince.
> ...



Elliot come può garantire chi sarà il proprietario del Milan nei prossimi 3 anni se, per ipotesi, appena gli passa in mano lo rivendono? Non può sapere ora a chi venderà. Mica qualcuno crede che singer ci voglia tenere?


----------



## danjr (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'oggetto del SA dovevano essere i bilanci del triennio precedente, perché quello prevedono le regole. Non il rifinanziamento e i bond, debiti da 350M compresi interessi peraltro garantiti da un pegno su un asset che vale un miliardo. Quindi abbondantemente coperti.
> Senza contare che il debitore principale ti ha garantito per iscritto la continuità aziendale.
> Va bene tutto, ma diciamo le cose come stanno perché altrimenti si distorce volutamente la realtà.
> 
> ...


Ma ci sarà un motivo per cui non si Fidano no? Cioè probabilemte ne sanno tanto quanto noi sul proprietario e questo dovrebbe bastare come risposta negativa a qualsiasi richiesta


----------



## Love (22 Maggio 2018)

meglio l'esclusione dalle coppe che il blocco del mercato...il mercato serve per migliorarci...dell'europa L. ne faccio volentieri a meno.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il comunicato della Uefa parla chiaro, non ci sono certezze e garanzie sul rifinanziamento. Ergo Elliott non ha garantito nulla in sede Uefa per la continuità aziendale. Mi sembra palese.
> Mi sa che è stata un'altra balla raccontata da Fassone e i suo amici.
> La verità è che l'Uefa non ha ricevuto le adeguate garanzie di continuità aziendale, né da parte di Li né da parte di Elliott.
> E' scritto nel comunicato, si evince.
> ...




Oh la.
CVD il nano ci ha lasciato (?) nelle mani di non si sa cosa.


Speriamo ci possa essere un nuovo passaggio e che le voci riguardanti svariati interessati siano vere.

Che poi un Milan che si becca una stangata epocale dall'Uefa è solo che destinato a veder crollare pesantemente il proprio valore ed il fatturato e quindi teoricamente di nessuna utilità per sto cacchio di Li.


Avevavo ragione quelli che speravano in un cambio prima di maggio.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Maggio 2018)

Ad ogni modo, se per un anno e mezzo Forbes, il New York Times, il Washington Post e altre testate giornalistiche hanno parlato del Milan, qualcosa vorrà dire.


----------



## Gekyn (22 Maggio 2018)

Urge vendere una quota di minoranza, forse così si potrà sistemare la situazione


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non si evince un bel nulla, che non sia stato presentato l'impegno scritto è una tua supposizione.
> Semplicemente la UEFA ha detto che non ci sono certezze sul rifinanziamento e sul rimborso dei bond. E questo è molto diverso e molto più generico. Sostanzialmente hanno ripetuto quanto già detto a dicembre sul VA.
> Non si fidano a prescindere. Non c'è molto altro da dire.



Senza continuità aziendale (e la continuità aziendale è impossibile da garantire con un debito che scade a ottobre 2018) e senza dimostrazione di solidità non concedono nulla, né al Milan né a nessun altro club

Non ci sono complotti politici, è il regolamento del FPF. 
Sarà una boiata (per me il FPF manco dovrebbe esistere se non per tutelare club di seconda e terza fascia dal fallimento), ma il regolamento è quello e va rispettato.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] Ma non è che il nano abbia qualche conoscenza importante nell'Uefa?
È totalmente folle come ipotesi ma sarebbe un piano perfetto questo disastro per ripresentarsi al comando.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2018)

Ma con la cl sarebbero cambiate le cose? A questo penso di no. Dovevamo praticamente vincere lo scudetto solo in questo caso la decisione sarebbe stata diversa. Forse.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non si evince un bel nulla, che non sia stato presentato l'impegno scritto è una tua supposizione.
> Semplicemente la UEFA ha detto che non ci sono certezze sul rifinanziamento e sul rimborso dei bond. E questo è molto diverso e molto più generico. Sostanzialmente hanno ripetuto quanto già detto a dicembre sul VA.
> *Non si fidano a prescindere*. Non c'è molto altro da dire.




Cioè sarebbero dispettosi?
Ragazzi, voi proprio non volete vedere...


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> @Admin Ma non è che il nano abbia qualche conoscenza importante nell'Uefa?
> È totalmente folle come ipotesi ma sarebbe un piano perfetto questo disastro per ripresentarsi al comando.



Non lo so ma anche io temo fortemente il cavaliere mascarato. Il salvatore che arriva con l'elicottero.

Spero di sbagliarmi...


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma con la cl sarebbero cambiate le cose? A questo penso di no. Dovevamo praticamente vincere lo scudetto solo in questo caso la decisione sarebbe stata diversa. Forse.



Non cambiava nulla. Emotivamente sarebbe stato anche peggio, ci avrebbero tolto la qualificazione Champions.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma con la cl sarebbero cambiate le cose? A questo penso di no. Dovevamo praticamente vincere lo scudetto solo in questo caso la decisione sarebbe stata diversa. Forse.



No non cambiava nulla, perché si tratta di un problema di continuità aziendale.


----------



## danjr (22 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma con la cl sarebbero cambiate le cose? A questo penso di no. Dovevamo praticamente vincere lo scudetto solo in questo caso la decisione sarebbe stata diversa. Forse.



non lo so, dipende se si raggiungeva il pareggio di bilancio... ma sicuramente qualche problema ci sarebbe stato lo stesso


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non si evince un bel nulla, che non sia stato presentato l'impegno scritto è una tua supposizione.
> Semplicemente la UEFA ha detto che non ci sono certezze sul rifinanziamento e sul rimborso dei bond. E questo è molto diverso e molto più generico. Sostanzialmente hanno ripetuto quanto già detto a dicembre sul VA.
> Non si fidano a prescindere. Non c'è molto altro da dire.



No, non è assolutamente così. Perché se mettono in dubbio il rifinanziamento, significa che Elliott non ha garantito che in caso di inadempienza di subentrare a Li. Mi sembra logico eh. Capisco il voler a tutti costi vedere nella Uefa il nemico, per giustificare l'amarezza, ma non possiamo far finta di nulla. Se Elliott avesse garantito di sicuro non avrebbero scritto quelle cose. C'è poco da girarci intorno, poi ognuno la vede come vuole. Chi crede nel complotto anti Milan, chi invece pensa che in Società non ce la raccontano giusta.


----------



## Giangy (22 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale UEFA: La camera di investigazione dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club UEFA (CFCB) ha deciso di rinviare l’AC Milan alla camera giudicante del CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> Dopo un attento esame di tutta la documentazione e delle spiegazioni fornite dalla società, la camera di investigazione ritiene che le circostanze del caso non consentano la conclusione di un settlement agreement.
> 
> ...



Penso che peggio di così ci può essere solo il fallimento. Pazzesco


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Senza continuità aziendale (e la continuità aziendale è impossibile da garantire con un debito che scade a ottobre 2018) e senza dimostrazione di solidità non concedono nulla, né al Milan né a nessun altro club
> 
> Non ci sono complotti politici, è il regolamento del FPF.
> Sarà una boiata (per me il FPF manco dovrebbe esistere se non per tutelare club di seconda e terza fascia dal fallimento), ma il regolamento è quello e va rispettato.



La società ha già detto di aver presentato un documento scritto sulla continuità aziendale e la UEFA non si è espressa sul punto.
Inoltre il regolamento, che dubito tu abbia letto (io si, puoi leggere gli articoli sul blog) non dice quello.

Le risposte più sensate che sto leggendo qui dentro in questo mare di lacrime sono queste: se han detto no ci sarà un motivo.
Ecco tutto: lo sanno soltanto loro.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale UEFA: La camera di investigazione dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club UEFA (CFCB) ha deciso di rinviare l’AC Milan alla camera giudicante del CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).
> 
> Dopo un attento esame di tutta la documentazione e delle spiegazioni fornite dalla società, la camera di investigazione ritiene che le circostanze del caso non consentano la conclusione di un settlement agreement.
> 
> ...





alcyppa ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] Ma non è che il nano abbia qualche conoscenza importante nell'Uefa?
> È totalmente folle come ipotesi ma sarebbe un piano perfetto questo disastro per ripresentarsi al comando.



Potenzialmente anche la stessa Elliott eh.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non lo so ma anche io temo fortemente il cavaliere mascarato. Il salvatore che arriva con l'elicottero.
> 
> Spero di sbagliarmi...




Io non voglio crederci ma sembra studiata su misura tutta sta roba.
Il salvatore dai comunisti, la scusa per non fare mercato, etc...


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ad ogni modo, se per un anno e mezzo Forbes, il New York Times, il Washington Post e altre testate giornalistiche hanno parlato del Milan, qualcosa vorrà dire.



No fa tutto parte del complotto.


----------



## Gabry (22 Maggio 2018)

e l'Uefa passa alle cose formali...

almeno buttiamola sul ridere per non piangere


----------



## Goro (22 Maggio 2018)

Come letto, la UEFA risulta veramente l'unica che ci tutela, la cartina tornasole reale su questa proprietà.

Fassone un altro lestofante.

Il punto toccato dal Milan è così basso ora, che posso sperare in una rinascita.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La società ha già detto di aver presentato un documento scritto sulla continuità aziendale e la UEFA non si è espressa sul punto.
> Inoltre il regolamento, che dubito tu abbia letto (io si, puoi leggere gli articoli sul blog) non dice quello.
> 
> Le risposte più sensate che sto leggendo qui dentro in questo mare di lacrime sono queste: se han detto no ci sarà un motivo.
> Ecco tutto: lo sanno soltanto loro.



ok, per te quindi sono loro che sono contro di noi a prescindere da tutto. Allora ti faccio una domanda, fermo restando che io credo tu sia troppo benevolo con questa società, ma secondo te che motivo ha la Uefa di andarci contro? non gli andiamo a genio? sono interisti? gobbi? cioè ci odiano? oppure ce l'hanno con i cinesi. Seriamente non capisco cosa spingerebbe l'Uefa ad accanirsi contro il Milan, dato che a mi avviso a loro invece converrebbe avere un Milan competitivo ed in Europa.


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La società ha già detto di aver presentato un documento scritto sulla continuità aziendale e la UEFA non si è espressa sul punto.
> Inoltre il regolamento, che dubito tu abbia letto (io si, puoi leggere gli articoli sul blog) non dice quello.
> 
> Le risposte più sensate che sto leggendo qui dentro in questo mare di lacrime sono queste: se han detto no ci sarà un motivo.
> Ecco tutto: lo sanno soltanto loro.



Il regolamento l'ho letto eccome, ma senza i filtri di Fassone. 


La letterina di Elliott (che nessuno ha visto) serve a poco, visto che il Milan non è di Elliott e non è manco detto che subentri.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Maggio 2018)

Per me comunque Falsone e Interelli sono una seconda Istanbul. Almeno il 25 maggio 2005 abbiamo perso con dignità. 

Questi due sono veramente il peggio del peggio, due collezionisti seriali di epic fail. Due incantatori di serpenti che hanno preso in giro per più di un anno i tifosi.


----------



## Garrincha (22 Maggio 2018)

Ma pure fosse, da quando presentarsi col creditore all'ente vigilante dovrebbe fornire garanzie di continuità aziendale?

Si accetti che Li è solo, ha tentato una speculazione che non si è mai messa in moto ed è andato avanti a prestiti da chissà chi e chissà con che tasso d'interesse pregando che si avviasse e non perdesse tutto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ok, per te quindi sono loro che sono contro di noi a prescindere da tutto. Allora ti faccio una domanda, fermo restando che io credo tu sia troppo benevolo con questa società, ma secondo te che motivo ha la Uefa di andarci contro? non gli andiamo a genio? sono interisti? gobbi? cioè ci odiano? oppure ce l'hanno con i cinesi. Seriamente non capisco cosa spingerebbe l'Uefa ad accanirsi contro il Milan, dato che a mi avviso a loro invece converrebbe avere un Milan competitivo ed in Europa.



Semplicemente non vogliono farsi politicamente garanti di una proprietà che ha realizzato una operazione con una forte leva finanziaria. Qualcosa che non sta scritto da nessuna parte nel regolamento UEFA. Ma che la UEFA a quanto pare considera fondamentale. A questo punto lo inserissero però anche nel regolamento.



Aron ha scritto:


> Il regolamento l'ho letto eccome, ma senza i filtri di Fassone.
> 
> 
> La letterina di Elliott (che nessuno ha visto) serve a poco, visto che il Milan non è di Elliott e non è manco detto che subentri.



Bene, allora rileggilo altre 10 volte. Magari con un filtro di qualcuno che ti faccia capire diversi passaggi. 
Quello per iniziare, poi un bel ripasso di diritto commerciale, fallimentare e anche diritto internazionale. 
Poi forse ne possiamo anche riparlare.


----------

